# Why gx was banned



## iMav (Jul 18, 2007)

*Message by GX, Im posting on his behalf* he can login but cant post or do anything 



			
				gx said:
			
		

> Mods & fellow members, this is GX. I don't want to make a new ID so iMav is writing this on behalf of me. I would like to ask about where did I “Talked about Piracy". As far as I know, I am quite careful about that.
> If you consider the Mac OS X stuff, well then...that is irrelevant. I did not posted links to download Mac OS X, neither did I posted method on how to install it in this forum. The administration cannot be held responsible if that’s what concerns them with piracy laws.
> After that in the last 2 weeks, I remember & urge every fellow member to come forward & check my posts, because to be very frank even I would like to know where I talked about Piracy?
> Here is the message I get when I login.
> ...


----------



## infra_red_dude (Jul 18, 2007)

dude, there was no need to creat a new thread. pm the mods on gx's behalf......


----------



## vish786 (Jul 18, 2007)

infra_red_dude said:
			
		

> dude, there was no need to creat a new thread. pm the mods on gx's behalf......


@imav, exactly... one more useless thread, u should have pm mods...... i think gx got banned becoz he almost kept arguing and making each thread into fight thread... may be  not sure.


----------



## iMav (Jul 18, 2007)

^^ he told me to make a new thread i made a new thread


----------



## vish786 (Jul 18, 2007)

iMav said:
			
		

> ^^ he told me to make a new thread i made a new thread


hope u dont get banned for this.


----------



## iMav (Jul 18, 2007)

... lets c


----------



## zyberboy (Jul 18, 2007)

@vish
Dude mods are no wer to see


----------



## max_demon (Jul 18, 2007)

GX helped me a lot , he has k750 , i have k750 , raaabo have k750 , all k750 -k750 friends must join and Unban GXsarav (though only raaabo can unban )


Raaabo if u are listioning and u cannot doanything (if u r id is hacked )

PLEASE  ...   i request you , Ban my ID but unban GX sarav 


this is my only and only humble request


----------



## iMav (Jul 18, 2007)

abey exchange offer hai kya 

btw i too wanna know y gx was banned ...


----------



## vish786 (Jul 18, 2007)

iMav said:
			
		

> abey exchange offer hai kya


lol........ honestly today their is something wrong with the whole digit unit members. i never knew it would be so much fun, in this simple forum. this is wat efriends r.


----------



## iMav (Jul 18, 2007)

^^ exactly ...


----------



## Quiz_Master (Jul 18, 2007)

Piracy???
I searched all the forum. Couldnt find a post where it says he talked about piracy.
And he says he didn't recieved a warning.
I am not sure whats happening here.


----------



## ~Phenom~ (Jul 18, 2007)

Gx is gud guy yaar , please unban him.


----------



## iMav (Jul 18, 2007)

unban gx

unban gx ...


----------



## Quiz_Master (Jul 18, 2007)

I agree with vis786 here.
There is something wrong here today. I PMed mods but no reply in half hour.


----------



## gaurav_indian (Jul 18, 2007)

gx is banned.  He is good.


----------



## dark_side_of_the_moon (Jul 18, 2007)

Quiz_Master said:
			
		

> I agree with vis786 here.
> There is something wrong here today. I PMed mods but no reply in half hour.


  It was blessing in disguise. Not for you though....


----------



## Quiz_Master (Jul 18, 2007)

Not again here.!!! Are you gonna follow me wherever I go.
Are maine tera kya bigada hai yaar.
Do you want me to leave this forum?


----------



## gaurav_indian (Jul 18, 2007)

Quiz_Master said:
			
		

> Not again here.!!! Are you gonna follow me wherever I go.
> Are maine tera kya bigada hai yaar.
> Do you want me to leave this forum?


Yeh lagta hai tujhse badla lene ke liye register hua hai.


----------



## RCuber (Jul 18, 2007)

Phew... Thought GX was banned for life.. realised it was for two months. GX if you are reading this, take some time out man, I wasnt seeing your create those wonderful graphics anymore. I want to see more of your creation in the future . and when you return to post I want to see you and tell "Just look at GX  he is back "


----------



## eggman (Jul 18, 2007)

I wonder why mods are not banning Dark side , or locking tht thread.
Hey Sourabh.....


----------



## AshishSharma (Jul 18, 2007)

I believe the Mods need to give a justification here ... nyone listening ? 

Is this covered under RTI ?


----------



## Quiz_Master (Jul 18, 2007)

At Last Saurabh heard me and closed that thread.
Now I again have faith in Mods here. 

I hope they will look into our GX bro's matter too.


----------



## goobimama (Jul 18, 2007)

gx makes life very interesting....let him be. Anyway, I didn't hear him speak of piracy as such, though there was that hackintosh thing...


----------



## iMav (Jul 18, 2007)

but hackintosh is piracy if u give links to dwnld or how to install otherwise it doesnt violate any terms of apple


----------



## anandk (Jul 18, 2007)

goobimama said:
			
		

> gx makes life very interesting....



gx and arya make life on the forum interesting 

id like to see the link/thread for which gx was banned. cant imaging gx talking about piracy .... gx is very helpful on the forum...perhaps the mods can  consider reducing the period from 2 m to say 1 wk as a token, if they REALLY think his conduct has been not in tune with the forum rules.


----------



## Sukhdeep Singh (Jul 18, 2007)

We need Vote for GX topic


----------



## fun2sh (Jul 18, 2007)

wat has happened. these mods are always sleepin.  UNBAN GX


----------



## praka123 (Jul 18, 2007)

*unban pls*

he isnt talking about piracy afaik.though hackintosh thing exists.unban him.


----------



## dark_side_of_the_moon (Jul 18, 2007)

I wonder if mods are there or not in this forum?


----------



## tarey_g (Jul 18, 2007)

Correct me if i am wrong , he is the most controversial member in this forum, lol . 

Everyone knows gx , currently he is in ring with Arya and nepeker efore this he has had arguments with others . I forgot the name but there was a ATI guy long back in the forum with whom gx had a long history of argument . 

i ave not seen much mod action in past many months, this move reminds me of mods . But i have not seen him talking abt piracy here in a way to be banned.


----------



## mehulved (Jul 18, 2007)

I banned him for this post *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showpost.php?p=553009
I see it as encouraging piracy. If you people see it otherwise, that's upto you.
Atleast senior members like gx shouldn't be talking of such things, even if it's somewhat jokingly.


----------



## K750 (Jul 18, 2007)

GX here

To be very frank mehul, if you would have given a better reason then I would have appreciated. That post in all respects is a joke, which was made as a Joke. Utkarsh lives close to my home, I know him. Now if you can't understand the feeling & meaning of "Humor" & "Joke" then I do pity your sense of humor. 

Banning for 2 months, for this post...well absurd.

Have a nice day.


----------



## blueshift (Jul 18, 2007)

^ If thats the post u had banned him for then it is wrong. There are many such posts I have gone through ..u don't take them seriously.


----------



## dd_wingrider (Jul 18, 2007)

2 months ban, isn't tat too much of ban time


----------



## ilugd (Jul 18, 2007)

whoa.. Hey, I don't see why he could have been warned atleast. He was just being spontaneous.

I have put my foot in my mouth more seriously quite a few times. This punishment is too much man.


----------



## Sukhdeep Singh (Jul 18, 2007)

No offence to anyone, looks more Ego issue than Piracy issue to me


----------



## vish786 (Jul 18, 2007)

sukhdeepsinghkohli said:
			
		

> No offence to anyone, looks more Ego issue than Piracy issue to me



nahi re.... kis angle se ego lagta hai tujhe.  he should have given a better reason to ban him thats it.


----------



## iMav (Jul 18, 2007)

2 months for that post .... and an entire day of rubbish that was spreading all over the forum nothing abt that ... sourabh kakkar making posts asking for some mod to reply no reply no nothing and 1 post made a member who all know has a lighter side has ben banned for that post ... verything aside its unfair ....


----------



## K750 (Jul 18, 2007)

sukhdeepsinghkohli said:
			
		

> No offence to anyone, looks more Ego issue than Piracy issue to me



Sukhdeep

I am not someone affected by Ego. eGO is not a problem from at least my side as I have no Ego. If Mehul is following the rules, then I should have been given a warning. That posts is not talking about piracy as far as I see, no links, no info...just a joke.

- GX


----------



## freshseasons (Jul 18, 2007)

No offence there! But banning senior members like this is going to affect the forum in huge way. Because this will make every one conscious in posting. I wonder what the newbies will think if senior people get banned here for these things.
    Humor has so many angles. Dont know which one will mods side by?
   Agreed he should have PMed him the request. But i thought that sentence was more of a joke.
   And then most people i have seen here talk and discuss torrents.
   And you don't optimize or fine tune torrents to download winzip ...? Do you ?
     The best thing would have been to give a warning.
   Please *unban *him.


----------



## gauravakaasid (Jul 18, 2007)

Sheesh!!! 2 months for that one-line? and that it too when it was meant as a joke. i mean if u follow this thread ->
*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showthread.php?t=49326&page=14

i guess most of the members should be banned since there are countless references to getting dvdrips from torrent sites.

Please unban Saurav, else ban members from the above thread who made references to dvdrips in the above thread. (guess i have made some too, not sure tho  )


----------



## alsiladka (Jul 18, 2007)

well i feel that was just a joke about the BSNL Dataone reality. But people have talked about greater piracy related stuff.

he should not have been banned!


----------



## iMav (Jul 18, 2007)

the past 2 months have seen absolute crap posted and spammed all over the board no mod did anything abt that even after threads being mods being active and 1 post of gx he is bannd for 2 months ... in the words of sir geofrey boycott "this is absolute ruubish"


----------



## mehulved (Jul 18, 2007)

IO





			
				sukhdeepsinghkohli said:
			
		

> No offence to anyone, looks more Ego issue than Piracy issue to me


If you think so, so be it.


----------



## hemant_mathur (Jul 18, 2007)

The punishment seems a bit harsh for that one line. He shouldn't been banned for that.


----------



## zyberboy (Jul 18, 2007)

gx banned for that simple post  ,Gx is out and our hacker member is enjoying this forum....some kind of politics is going on here.


----------



## anandk (Jul 18, 2007)

for whatever little my opinions worth, iv seen the thread/post made by gx, and i dont think it warrants a 2 month ban. it was a jocular comment as is very obvious from the tone and the smiley...


----------



## Quiz_Master (Jul 18, 2007)

What??? He is banned for that joke...
I can't believe it. I expected a better reason (if there was any).
I've seen people asking for pirated stuff over PMs...
That should be illegal too.

Now making a joke here is against rules too.
Man, these are the worst days for us in this forum.


----------



## dark_side_of_the_moon (Jul 18, 2007)

Mod banne ke baad sabka Dimag kharab ho jata hai..
Mr.Popular thread was banned so quickly , and not the Deathly hallow one...lol
Nice work mehul-video
And i am Still unbaned


----------



## tarey_g (Jul 18, 2007)

mehulved said:
			
		

> I banned him for this post *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showpost.php?p=553009
> I see it as encouraging piracy. If you people see it otherwise, that's upto you.
> Atleast senior members like gx shouldn't be talking of such things, even if it's somewhat jokingly.


 
Was it personal? Seems like. Because thats not the reason enough to ban someone.


----------



## alsiladka (Jul 18, 2007)

Man, so many members are asking you to unban him!! Common, take some action now.


----------



## ilugd (Jul 18, 2007)

^^ Definitely looks like that. Or is that Power corrupts? 
Got to go see spiderman again. "With great power comes great responsibility".
Wait let me think... Did I post something illegal? No? Ok, I can click on submit now.

oops, I was referring to tarey's post.


----------



## dd_wingrider (Jul 18, 2007)

anandk said:
			
		

> for whatever little my opinions worth, iv seen the thread/post made by gx, and i dont think it warrants a 2 month ban. it was a jocular comment as is very obvious from the tone and the smiley...


agreed totally, so can something happen??


----------



## iMav (Jul 18, 2007)

thinkdigit mods: we will be hardly on the forum, we will hardly ever post, we will allow people who hack passwords to be active but we will make sure that people who make genuine and helpful and informative posts are banned

PS: dark side did u by any chance threaten mehul of hacking his pass and thereby he hasnt banned u ....


----------



## K750 (Jul 18, 2007)

tarey_g said:
			
		

> Was it personal? Seems like. Because thats not the reason enough to ban someone.



Tarey.

Its been ages, I talked to mehul about anything on chat. Now if he is personally angry on me for bashing Linux....then, this is all I can say "  ".


----------



## prasad_den (Jul 18, 2007)

Wwow... Thats a reason for a Ban...??? I'm surprised.. Just see 2 posts below the post Gx was banned for.. Even in that there is reference to d/l ing the movies.. (No offence to you goobi.. just couldn't resist mentioning it  )


----------



## iMav (Jul 18, 2007)

arre full gafla hai .... we saw big boss yesterday now see indian police style here ... they wont do anything for a long time and then suddenly for some insignificant thing they will ban some 1 and say no no mods are very active here u have no idea wat mods do behind the scenes u only see the forum .... let me tell u if u wanna know what happens on this fourm ... chk the logs which will tell u who is active on the forum for how long ....


----------



## blackpearl (Jul 18, 2007)

Very bad indeed.

Damn talibans!!


----------



## Vishal Gupta (Jul 18, 2007)

I'm not saying that some one did wrong or right. May be there was some other reason behind the ban of gx? May be admins asked to ban gx? We can't say anything until we got a reply from admins... But one thing for sure gx shouldnt be banned form that comment! Lets wait for admins reply...


----------



## dark_side_of_the_moon (Jul 18, 2007)

iMav said:
			
		

> PS: dark side did u by any chance threaten mehul of hacking his pass and thereby he hasnt banned u ....


  Are mein hack karke bhi sayad itna stupid kaam nahi karta, jo mehulvideo ne kiya hai........lol............one of the worst moderating case ever..........


----------



## casanova (Jul 18, 2007)

gx dint deserve a ban for that post.


----------

